# Is this poop on the glass?



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

I just found this on my glass in my variabilis viv, the first I've seen. Using neherp abg mix, so I don't think it's that. Could it be diarrhea? What could cause it? Should I sent it out for a fecal test?
Thanks in advance!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks like you have a female in there. Those are eggs


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

Can anyone else confirm this? It makes sense, I did start misting/feeding more because they just turned 6 months oow.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

That's a tough picture to make any kind of definite call, but they don't look like eggs to me. Kind of looks like a bit of sphagnum moss.


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

Same color, but the only sphagnum moss in the tank is in the substrate, and I have that covered with leaf litter and moss. The orange part in the middle is kind of an orange sphere.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Much of the purpose of leaf litter is for the frogs to crawl through and under. They use it for cover and for hunting. 
I promise you, your frogs have absolutely no problem getting down to the substrate. Your thumbnails are all over that substrate. Do you have isopods in the viv? They could also drag a bit of sphagnum moss up.

I have seen white eggs, grey eggs, black eggs, and any combination of those in a mottled pattern. I've never seen eggs the color of sphagnum moss. Some types of Turface are the same color as sphagnum moss, too. I believe one of NeHerp's substrates has Turface in it.
My money is still on sphagnum.


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

I think it's a possibility, but it just doesn't seem the right consistency. Also, where would the orange bits come from?


----------

